# Happy Birthday Blinky



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

A very happy birthday wish to Blinky, our resident house elf.


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

Happy Birthday Blinky!


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Happy Birthday.


----------



## HalloweenRick (Nov 25, 2005)

Happy Birthday Blinky! Keep the How-To's coming!


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Happy Horror Day Blinky


----------



## Adam I (Jun 16, 2007)

Happy Birthday


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

today is your birthday --Happy Birthday to you


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Happy Birthday Blinks!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Well, a little late on the wish, but hope you had a great Birthday Blinky


----------



## AzKittie74 (Aug 10, 2007)

A birthday so close to Christmas = lots of presents! hope you had a great Bday!


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Happy belated birthday!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Happy Late Birthday to you!
Happy Late Birthday to you!
Happy Late Birthday to Blinky!
Happy Late Birthday to you!

Sorry it was late, just getting back from Christmas vacation!


----------

